# reducing flo



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

I have a 9 watt SUBMARINER UV sterilizer. It is a submersible self contained light with pump/power head attached. I find the output way too strong, and my baby discus are having a hard time holding their own in the tank. 
There is a 6 bladed impeller in the unit, I have removed three of the blades, keeping every other blade to maintain the balance (if that is important, I don't know). The out put is a rectangular shape and very short, so difficult to fit a hose to, then I could get a valve I guess to throttle the flo down. I would prefer something more self contained, and was thinking of removing more blades, do you think it would unbalance the impeller and prevent it from running?, I figure one blade might be sufficient, as I really only want a trickle coming out. 
Anyone have other ideas? Thanks, Brent


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Cover the inlet with a sponge attached with a rubberband.


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

yes, I thought of that, but I don't want any filtration to occur, the BBS I am feeding will just sit there and rot, unless I wash it every day, and, unfortunately, I know myself too well to think I will do that.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

get a ball valve with 2 barbed fittings and place it on the outlet side


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

yup, that is what I have come up with, they have irrigation valves, all plastic, cheep, 1/2 inch barb, a short length of clear flex tubing and a couple zipstips, should work, but I was really hoping for something more internal. Anyways, thanks for the help. Brent


----------

